# Panicking or Anxious? Talk to a Doctor!!



## FastLane (Dec 9, 2003)

After reading all these posts, I just cannot believe how many people there are out there who don't have help with their anxiety. I was once just like everyone on in this group. I have IBS and I used to get worried about begin stuck far from a bathroom, embarrasing myself in front of friends, worried that the pain would never get better.I also used to be nervous about everything. I got panic attacks that left me unable to do anything. I was horrible. But I saw a bunch of doctors, for the IBS and for the anxiety, and now I am a lot better. I know that IBS differs a lot and so does treatment, but at least for anxiety I have one good hint. Xanax.Its like Valium. When you take it, you calm down, you feel relaxed and back in control of yourself. It doesn't make me sleepy or confused either. I can do work on it, or whatever. If I feel I need it, I can take it and it will calm me down in less than 20 minutes! It's amazing. The best part about this drug I think is that, by keeping some with me all the time, and knowing I can stop anxiety whenever I need to, I find I don't need it as much. I feel more in control. So please, if you are having trouble with anxiety or panic, try talking to a psychiatrist and getting some medication. IT WILL HELP!much luck


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm with you Fast Lane. After 6 months of daily D, and no success with GI recommended meds, I took Xanax one day for the anxiety. D gone in less than 48 hours. Now see shrink, take less Xanax and take Effexor XR which has really helped with chronic stress of parents with dementia. Just hold onto your hat, though, because there are people here who will attack you for taking Xanax, that everyone who takes it becomes a drug addict and that you are going down a long and slippery slope into Hades. Of course, that is not my viewpoint and I'm glad to see someone else talk about the benefits of Xanax. It stopped my D and returned my life to normal. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## floridian2 (Dec 1, 2003)

Xanax worked great for immediate relief of anxiety. Didn't help me with IBS. Doc didn't want to give me more than a 30 tablet prescription. (Like you, I still have one tablet that I carry around "in case".) I tried buspar, which made me agitated and really made my heartbeat irregular and painful. Maybe buspar would kick in after a few days or weeks, but I can't deal with that. Am now taking a Chinese herb blend that compares favorably to both diazepam (valium) and buspar in terms of its anti-anxiety effects. Only been on for a few days, but my angst has been low - time will tell if its worth sticking with. Here's a link to an article from the American Journal of Chinese Medicine that covers the blend (Ting-Chih-Wan). http://www.findarticles.com/cf_0/m0HKP/1_3...1/article.jhtml


----------



## floridian2 (Dec 1, 2003)

Two days into the Ting-Chih-Wan. Anxiety is definitely low. Thirst seems to be a side effect of this for me - not a major issue, but somewhat irritating. Could be the poria in the blend, which "removes excess moisture where ever it occurs" (diuretic?).


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

I get so mad now when I hear the word Xanax. I always have had some on hand for break-through panic attacks and anxiety. The Zoloft I am on curbs most of the anxiety but occasionally I will have a really bad day and could use some extra help. The last prescription I had was in JUNE for 30 pills. I still have one left. I asked my new doctor (she replaced my old one, by no choice of my own...) for a refill and she said no. She said she would double my Zoloft but wouldn't give me any more Xanax! What the %&**! 29 pills in 6 months isn't an addiction lady. Some people take them every day! Oh she got me so mad. I need a new doctor!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi KarenP,Are the Xanax prescribed by a psychiatrist? If not, you might want to find one and talk to him or her about this issue. Luckily, I have an older psychiatrist who has seen many medications come and go and still believes that Xanax can be extremely effective long-term for the right patients. Good luck and take care.


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Hi everyone. I have a couple of questions for you Xanax users. I have had IBS for about 16 years and accompanying anxiety that has been increasing throughout this time. The anxiety I have is not constant - I'm fine at times, but other times are bad. Anyway, my psychotherapist is recommending that I start taking medication. I have always been very opposed to medication for a number of reasons. Xanax is one of the ones my doctor has mentioned. Here are my questions:1. Is it something you take all the time, or is it a take-as-needed type?2. Have any of you had side effects? If so, what were they?I just read a thread about people who have had scary side effects with Zoloft. My anxiety symptoms are certainly not bad enough to risk having those side effects...Thanks for your help.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Linda C,I have been taking Xanax .25 morning and bedtime and it has kept my D completely under control. Since my D was constant for six months--first diagnosed as IBS-D by GI and then later diagnosed by my psychiatrist as stress-induced D-I take the Xanax every day, along with Effexor XR which is both anti-anxiety and anti-depression. (I have ongoing stress because both my parents have dementia, are elderly and sick and live in facility near me.) With these medications I acutally can wake up feeling glad to start a new day, rather than dreading what may come. Many people with anxiety have GI problems, which I believe can be misdiagnosed as IBS. By the way, my only side effects have been good ones--no D, better outlook, no anxiety attacks. (When it comes to posted side effects, it can help to remember that people who don't have problems with a drug rarely post how good they're doing. ) Take care.


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Thanks, California. No negative "mental" side effects (ie. lack of clarity of thoughts, forgetfulness, ...)?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

My stress gave me lack of clarity and forgetfulness, and now that that is under control I generally am better able to focus (along with not having to wonder where the closest bathroom is LOL). Neither of these meds ever made me feel spacey or high. Though I have to say with the holidays, I have been a little forgetful, but then I'm like that every year at this time. Take care and happy holidays.


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Thanks for the info. Happy Holidays to you too!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

I've never been a fan of Xanax because it makes me psychotic...truly... that's because of my diagnosis of Dyslimbia. But some people can tolerate it well and it does help their anxiety when other meds do not.I have personally achieved more relief of anxiety and depression with the use of Depakote (anticonvulsant) and a newer class of med called Strattera (selective norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor for mood disorders and A.D.H.D.). I take no antidepressants anymore at all or any of the typical anti-anxiety meds.My new psychiatrist and medication counselor tell me that within a couple of years there will be a single medication for almost every behavioral health disorder as research continues to indicate biological origins and relationships among several behavioral health disorders.Evie


----------

